# Fish Oil



## SpareMyHeart (May 14, 2007)

I tried searching this thread to make sure this question hasn't been asking before and I haven't found anything, so here it goes.

Im looking to start taking fish oil, and I was just wondering if anyone has or does currently take them.

Are there any side effects to taking them?I've looked online and found a few websites that mentioned that certain negative side effect of fish oil is heavy metal poisoning. 

So is it safe to take?
Would I have to pay more to get the supplements without the metal in them(does that make any sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## knoxydoll (May 14, 2007)

You just have to be careful, it's the same as eating to much fish. A lot of excessive amounts of mercury in their bodies. Don't take it if you plan on getting pregnant anytime soon. I would recommend trying to take the oil from a smaller fish as opposed to the bigger kinds (if that makes any sense) and if you're really worried switch to plant oils like flax instead.


----------



## iio (Feb 7, 2008)

If you go on makeupalley.com and do product search you will find plenty of great reviews from taking fish oil from having better looking skin, longer healthier nails and hair and etc.  I just started taking Nature Made fish oil supplements, they also have a website.  I've also heard that the brand Nordic has good fish oil supplements.  The nature made brand say that they have purified the fish oils from mercury and other impurities so it should be safe.  

Flax oil is pretty good too, thats what I heard from my nutrition class and other people as well who have taken them if you aren't sure about fish oil.


----------



## magg0rz (Feb 7, 2008)

Ortho-Mega is considered to be one of the purest brands around. My doctor recommended that I take fish oil to protect my eyes so I take a capsule twice a day.


----------

